# Im not maried nor have a girlfreind



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

I cant deel with the constant small remarks... but these days i keep getting hints about to much hunting...i hate hunting,,, he spend to much time....from the wife of a good friend i hunt bear and turkey with... dam i cant take it anymore im about to say whats on my mind.....

ANY ADVISE please i dont know where to go ... maybe in here i can 

HELP


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

charles said:


> I cant deel with the constant small remarks... but these days i keep getting hints about to much hunting...i hate hunting,,, he spend to much time....from the wife of a good friend i hunt bear and turkey with... dam i cant take it anymore im about to say whats on my mind.....
> 
> ANY ADVISE please i dont know where to go ... maybe in here i can
> 
> HELP


Friend's wife? Best advice would be TO STAY OUT OF IT...


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierre Couture said:


> Friend's wife? Best advice would be TO STAY OUT OF IT...


Yup:zip: If you do say something your buddy will be in the doghouse for a good while.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

nucker04 said:


> Yup:zip: If you do say something your buddy will be in the doghouse for a good while.


+1 plus its really not your place to say anything to his wife about it...


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Stay out of it, if he thinks its an issue, let him deal with it. After all, he married her not you :wink:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Say everything on your mind! She will leave him and he will have all the time in the world to hunt and will owe you in a big way!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

nucker04 said:


> Yup:zip: If you do say something your buddy will be in the doghouse for a good while.


stay out of ti and let him deal with it.
keep on hunting as much as you can for the rest of us married guys.
cheers Shawn


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Bite your tongue, then bite it even harder.:tongue:


----------



## NMC (May 21, 2006)

If you like having this guy as a friend, don't say a word!


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

**



Xslayer said:


> Bite your tongue, then bite it even harder.:tongue:


I am believe me its the blood gushing out of my mouth that will give it away


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

The sound of a bow string while watching the arrows path to it's mark.The smell of gun powder on a cool autumn day.The sound of a reel while a monster strips the line from it.Enjoying times with good friends in the field.Sorry I can't remember what she said.Keep living the dream while you can Charles.By the whay,I'm told that people with that name are apt to be very intelligent and extremely good looking LOL.
Cheers,Charles:beer:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Toxophile said:


> Just thought I'd put that in, in the absence of a Mod doing the job.


and you should be glad they aren't.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Can't take a day off... can I? 

Charles' question didn't pertain to bowhunting per se, but to his hunting buddy, and what should be done in his predicament. Consensus was overwhelmingly clear and tactful, with the emphasis on WAS. Time to kill this thread.


----------

